# Greek referendum - BBC request



## LaurenTUK (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello, 
I hope no one minds me getting in touch via the forum as I'm not an expat myself... 
I'm a writer for the BBC news website and I'm looking to speak to British expats who are living in Greece for their views on the current situation. Specifically - what are your plans? Your concerns? How is the debt crisis affecting you? 
If anyone is happy to have a quick chat, please let me know.
Thanks,
Lauren


----------

